# Oneida 1.5 Mini Gorilla



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

Any thoughts on this idea? If I were to purchase the Mini Gorilla or a comparable DC and when using on high producing dust machines (sanders, planers, etc.) just remove the HEPA filter and replace with a hose that fits the discharge and stick the hose out the window to discharge the finer dust, would this machine handle the higher producing dust machines?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

rattletrap said:


> Any thoughts on this idea? If I were to purchase the Mini Gorilla or a comparable DC and when using on high producing dust machines (sanders, planers, etc.) just remove the HEPA filter and replace with a hose that fits the discharge and stick the hose out the window to discharge the finer dust, would this machine handle the higher producing dust machines?


I don't know if you are operating in a heated/cooled space but if you are you will have problem maintaining temperature to the loss of conditioned air. I would not do it with a planer as a planer produces more shavings than dust.
Tom


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Before I offer my opinion, just let me say I'm not a fan of anything Oneida so way this diatribe with that in mind. I have an SDG, mine has a 5 HP motor and can tell you that when using my drum sander all the dust winds up in the filter. Doing what you suggest would solve that if I had a way to do it easily. The design of the Oneida I have is not done for optimal separation so while the larger particles fall into the catch can, the finest dust doesn't. So your plan might overcome that weakness. But I think you'll find that a problem only with the sanders, the planer isn't really a fine dust generator so you may be switching less than you think. (BTW, anything you do with mdf makes a machine a fine dust generator so always blow it outside in that case.) But there may be another consideration, if you follow the Pentz criteria, you really need to move a lot of air to capture the finest particles...he keeps using the 100 CFM number. I didn't look at the specs on the machine you are considering, but I would find it hard to believe that any 1.5 HP machine would move anywhere near that amount of air. So a drum sander may not get everything captured, just something to think about and good luck with whatever you wind up doing. What Tom pointed out about heated/cooled air is is also true, the main reason I can't vent outside.


----------



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

*Rattletrap*

Thank you Fred. I have been struggling with the dust issue for about 3 weeks now. Just had a 30 x 20 shop built. I really don't want to spend thousands on a collection system and dont want to tackle the duct work issue either. I am not a professional woodworker and do not plan to spend all day long in the shop, I am just a hobbiest. I am thinking about buying an air filtration unit and a portable dust collector of some sort. I have several 110 volt plugs around the shop but only one 220 volt, so i have to think about this when rolling the unit around the shop to each machine. i do live in the country and discharging outside is no problem. I also live in South Louisiana where it really never gets that cold but does get hot and humid in the summer. I even thought of mounting a planer or sander on rolling cabinets and rolling these units outside to do some serious sanding or planing when the need arises.


----------

